# New member/Help!



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Im new to this forum, after being at my witts end today, with my tum! Iv been a sufferer for about 4 years now and the docs cant seem to do anyhting to help. Im stuck inside all day today as a result of my bowels causing me stomach cramps and loo urgency (bbowels) I also feel drained of all energy and just want to be in bed for the day, but with two kids, thats just not possible. Im on Merbetyl but they arent really helping. Does anyone else have this similar problem, which results them in not being able to leave the house, in fear of having an accident !! If so, or more so, those who have had this and are now cured, please help can you help. Iv tried many things over the years and am willing to keep trying to get things easier than they are now. My main problem is the fear of going out and then having an accident and I do have them, accidents or being able to have to find a loo within 1 minute, which is all the notice I get, before I need the loo . . . here's hoping someone can help !!!![/size]


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

ok, i read ur 1st post......yes, i had exactly that.........i found that calcium carbonate help, but i didn't feel well taking as much as i had to to stop the running...........& yes, i stayed home so much.......it really sucks.........i ended up taking carbonyl iron......& i know that u have to b careful with iron, but if u r low, it's what's going to do it for u........i only take 1/4-1/3rd pill every 2-3 days, about 11 to 15mgs at a time............do some research on the net & look for symptoms of low iron & how it comes about......it's pretty cheap & if it doesn't work then at least u know........i had D so bad, that just the thought of leaving the house, for 24hrs b 4 i had to leave, i'd b on the toilet all the time.........i had to take so many drugs just to walk out the door....... the med u mentioned is something that relaxes the intestinal walls......this is not good...........those natural contractions in the intestines is what enables u to absorb, from the intestines, nutrients from ur food..........i have taken alot of things for this nightmare, but i now stay away from Rx drugs........they often cause a rebound of some things that cause the problem to get worse or cause other things.........i also found out how to increase serotonin production.......this is a natural relaxer.......it's pretty good, too........potassium helps sometimes......too much can cause D, but when u don't have enough, u have a hard time absorbing the H2O from ur intestines, causing D........


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply - the feeling i get when iv done nothing but go to the loo all day is such a draining feeling, i could sleep on a bed of nails!!Whats the best supplements to have Calcium, but you mentioned not too much, what do you recommend I should start with ? Some of the other thingsyou have mentioned iv not heard of, possibly cuz Im in England and your not. Have you a much better lifestyle now with the things you have done or are you just a little better and still forced to stay in doors on a regular basis!! Do you work? Does having to work not cause you massive probelms ? It does me !! So you think I should stop taking the Merbentyl do you ? Take Loperamide too, upto 6 a day most days but that dont help much either, cuz when I have to go I still have to go no matter how many of these I take !! Thanks for taking time to reply to me, i appreciate it, never found anyone before to communicate with , who has the same probs


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi fluff, Kathleen our moderator is our best resource as are the threads in this forum. There seem to be many ideas on how to "cure" or minimize the chronic diarrhea. Calcium carbonate with D, Fish oil, Trypophane (sp), lots of imodium or other anti-diarrhea, probotics, digestive enzymes, grapefruit seed extract, L-glutamine, iron, 10 to 16 caps of psyllium fiber, anti-spasmatic medications and a host of other medications/herbals/suppliments. Some here have pointed to issues with gut motility (too fast or too slow of transit time), bacterial over-growth as in too much bacteria in the wrong place, an infection, a functional disorder such as a large fistula, not enough bacteria as in the need for probotics, allergy or intolerance to diary or gluten or fructose, stress, and malabsorbtion disorders. Please share with us what tests you have currently had. Did your diarrhea start with a fever or some event that you recall? Can you sleep at night without being awakened by cramps and diarrhea? Do you have a lot of gas and bloating as well and have you tried to eliminate certain food groups such as dairy or wheat? Have you lost a conserable amount of weight? What color are your stools? IBS-D is usually a rule-out diagnosis meaning the doctors have to rule out anything more serious in order to come up with IBS. You should have received an upper and lower GI, a small bowel biopsy and stool sample testing for bacteria, ova and parasites, c-diff, a CT scan can show liver and gall bladder disorders as well as the dreaded C word. Endocrine and metobolic disorders can cause diarrhea so complete blood counts, kidney and liver function tests as well as thyroid are important. There can be many causes of chronic urgent diarrhea. Since you have had this for four years and you say docs have tested you, I am assuming you have had many tests listed above. That being said, I had all the tests and finally in a last ditch effort to control the yellow urgent diarrhea, profound weight loss, weakness and sweating, we went with a round of tetracycline which literally stopped the diarrhea (so far). We are going with small intestine bacterial overgrowth which can be insidious to cure. However, my doctors could not image my small bowel and are going to run some more tests next week. I found many answers here reading these threads and support for the pain, embarassment and suffering. I hope you do too. Let us know a little more about your condition. None of this can replace the expert advice of a good GI specialist but we are here for you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fluff Welcome!Here is the thread with the specific information on Calcium Carbonate,Just click here to see it:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...t=0&start=0(This thread is actually thumbtacked to the top of the D forum here; "Linda's Calcium...")I find the loperamide works much better for me if I take it WITH meals as prevention.The urgency/anxiety issues... hmmmm... many folks have been helped by using hypnotherapy.Visit out CBT (Cognitive behavior Therapy) / Hypnotherapy Forum for much more info:Click here to get thereOr use the site navigator at the bottom right of the page)http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...&s=&f=9A "Gut Specific" hypnotherapy program is best. One that many here have tried and some 80% have success with is the "IBS Audioprogram 100"Here is their site:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNkKeep reading here and perhaps do a search on your most troubling symptoms then post your questions. Most of us find that it takes quite a few treatments methods working in concert to obtain symptom management. And all of us are different so what works for one of us may not work for others. So there is loads of trial & error to be done by all of us. But symptom management CAN be achieved! Don't give up!None of us here are professionals so none of us can (*or should*) tell you to start or stop ANY meds or supplements. That is something you discuss and decide with your Dr. All we can do is share with each other what has worked for us and hope in earnest that you find something that helps you!And please.. share away with us here.... we ALL get it and know what it is like! (I have had accidents in my own home... so I know about urgency... trust me you are NOT alone!)So hop on in here on the forums and read, educate yourself and ppost any questions and we will try our best to guide you.All the bestBQ


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes the tests i have had have been endless. Iv had 8 endoscopies to date, to be able to view and take samples of my bowel. I did have 5 stomach ulcers which my consultant said have now gone after taking very strong triple therapy medication to get rid of the hellibacteria which was causing the ulcers. After that i had a breath test to confirm the hellibacteria had gone, thus no more ulcers in my tum , the consultant tells me ! Iv had barium meals and then been x rayed after and no abnormal results were returned. I started with IBS i believe after being on holiday in Croatia, after just eating I went for a walk on the beach, needed the loo as a matter of urgency and went! Didnt make it to the loo! Cant recall ever having a problem prior to this hol, but iv been troubled ever since ! My life is hell, I hardly ever get out, though I have managed to carry on going to work, but its a real struggle every day, as Im just off dashing out of meetings and to the loo. I think people think im weird, due to my behaviour at times when I dash off !!! Is Align the probiotic supplement any good do you know ? Cant get in the uk, so would have to have it shipped over to uk!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

fluff,It is probably easier if you tell us what you have tried and how it worked or did nothing.Myself, I had explosive watery D daily, 6-8 times a day for about 3 years.Getting to the toilet was often a futile attempt but I kept on trying....lol.I have had moderate success with a variety of things.No one thing would appear to be the answer for most of us.We seem to end up using an arsenal of different methods.It is trial and error, read, research and try, try try.Start with one thing, use it for a while and either discard or keep and add to it.But in order to give you some answers, you need to tell us what you have tried.Hope that this helps and we look forward to hearing from you.Thai


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

BQ - thanks for the reply. Iv looked on the link and wonder where I can get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club ? Will Holland & Barratt shops have it? What dosage would you recommend I start with? My main symptoms are bowel urgency, been 7 times this am, its not D, I cant believe I can have that much waste in my digestive system to be honest. Going this much, apart from really bad tummy cramps as I go, also leaves me worn out afterwards, with no energy just feeling drained. I get flatulance every am, which if I dont get shut of, results in me having bad stomach cramps. I also get like a churning feeling in my stomach prior to my bowels making me feel the need to dash off. I never wake in the night with bowel opening etc but my bowels are usually less active at night. Do these things sound similar to yourself then? Docs cant help me, im under an alleged top gastro doc though not really an improvement since i went on anti spasmodic drugs.


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Right what have I tried - so much. Iv been on a chicken,fish fruit only diet. Glutn free, sugar free, high fibre free diets, after being placed with a dietician by my consultant for help. Small improvement for first few days then back to normal. Iv had about three diff types of antispasmodic drugs from docs and iv also had hypnosis which did not help me at all! Iv tried sugar/additive free diets too. Been for alergy food tests, tried more exercise and many x rays, endoscopies, baruim meals etc but still no change. My bowels do change on a regular bais and I will for an example give you the last couple of days details on Wed i had loose bowels dashing to loo all the time, take the loperamide but they do nothing when its have a mad do. Thursday I didnt go though felt the need too but constipated all evening, this carried on all Friday, felt the need to go but couldnt then on Sat am went to the loo, hard stools very constipated, in agony on loo. Felt better for going though still felt i needed to get rid of more from my bowels though couldnt go. Sunday am I get up and within hour im on loo, had breakfast and dashed off again to loo, this went on until I had been 5 times in a couple of hours (large amount of waste each time) I then feel really tired and worn out and lie down on my bed for a while, day off out with kids cancelled - yet again. Missed lunch, tummy sore, went again early evening then had some tea and been a little after that. My stools are often soft but not D. I take my kids to school in car though most days have to come back home or dash into docs or a shop I pass to urgently use their loo or even behind a bush, and its only a ten min drive away. I get anxious having to go out, more so if its in am and I dont think sitting in the car in that toilet position helps, my body thinks its on the loo ! ! Iv been diagnosed with cronic IBS by my doctor. My wait flutuates really, I was 2 stone lighter than I am now, this time last year. Now I cant believe im not as thin as a stick seeing as I always go to loo as much as 15 times a day on some bad days!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

FluffJust go to your druggist and try to find a Calcium Carbonate supplement with an ingredient list as followsREAL important that it is Calcium *Carbonate*, (Do NOT purchase any calcium _citrate_ as that may make your D worse!)Here is the ingredient list that should be on the bottle (or comem as close to this as you canVitamin D 200 IUCalcium Carbonate 500 or 600 MG (This _should be_ in calcium carbonate form)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have DIARRHEA)Zinc 7.5 MGCopper 1 MGManganese 1.8 MGBoron 250 MCG.So take that list with you to the druggist and buy what comes closest to this.Try this link.. as I think this is from a UK site:http://www.2vitamins.com/index1.asp?productos=22Also try this site:http://www.vitaminuk.com/Hope this helps!BQ


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

The Calcium I use is from Walmart....it's own brand.Much cheaper than Caltrate brand and for me it works as well.Very simple ingredients as listed below.Calcium CarbonateVit DThat's it, that's all.Thai


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thai is Walmart in the UK too do you know?? (I mean it wouldn't surprise me..... lol) But I agree, brand doesn't matter, as long as the Calcium Carbonate + Vit D is in there with minimal or NO magnesium.... one should be good to NOT go.. as much. BQ


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

FluffThe Calcium Carbonate mentioned can be obtained from Holland and Barrett in England, thats where i live and I bought mine from there. I can sympathise with you, I am the same very loose bms in the morning, so afraid to be out of the house incase i mess myself, my doctor cant understand this, she said gettting uptight anxious over it will only make the Diarrhoea worse, shes right, but how do you calm down and not think about where the nearest loo is and will i have time to get to it.I hope you find the Calcium some help, also try Physillium Husk Capsules, from Holland and Barrett, they can give you bulk.Keep in touch, if you need help pm me anytime.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

BQ,Never even looked to see where Fluff was from before I answered his post....sorry Fluff







But that is a good ? Is Walmart in the UK?Like you, it wouldn't surprise me in the least............they are sure everywhere up here in Canada and adding to the total daily.Thai


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont think we have walmart in the uk, but Fluff can get the calcium from Holland and Barrett in the uk, i got mine from there.


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies, feel a tad better already,as I feel I now have some support. Prior to reading your messages from 4 of you just now, Iv been out to the chemist (boots) and bought the following. Bit confusing having now returned and looking at the ingredients on the labels of these. So . . . I thought if a put doewn the ingredients of the three things I have in front of me, I could be advised by all of you , as to which if any is the best to take. Osteocare tabs include the following (says av per 2 tablets )Calcium 800mgMagnesium 300 mgZinc 10mgCopper 1000ugManganese 0.5 mgSelenium 50 ugVitamin D (as D3 200 iu) 5 ugBoron 0.6 mgLots in the one above, though Im getting confused as to if I should be having Magnesium or not, some say I should and others not.Next one is called Calcia contains the following per 3 tablets taken dailyVit D 7.5 ugVit C 30.0 mgThiamin 1.4 mgRiboflavin (vit B 2) 1.6 mgVitamin B6 2.0 mgVitamin B12 1.o ugCalcium 800 mgIron 14.0 mgHope you can understand the above (I dont really, but as I looked for Calcium in Chemists today all these calcium products where together so I bought them all !Last one is Chemists own brand called Calcium & Magnesium (contents are per tablet)Calcium 400 mgMagnesium 150 mgVitamin D 2.5 ugI will await your replies and thoughts until I take any of the above, if any, following your recommendations and Thanks


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks all for the replies, feel a tad better already,as I feel I now have some support. Prior to reading your messages from 4 of you just now, Iv been out to the chemist (boots) and bought the following. Bit confusing having now returned and looking at the ingredients on the labels of these. So . . . I thought if a put doewn the ingredients of the three things I have in front of me, I could be advised by all of you , as to which if any is the best to take. Osteocare tabs include the following (says av per 2 tablets )Calcium 800mgMagnesium 300 mgZinc 10mgCopper 1000ugManganese 0.5 mgSelenium 50 ugVitamin D (as D3 200 iu) 5 ugBoron 0.6 mgLots in the one above, though Im getting confused as to if I should be having Magnesium or not, some say I should and others not.Next one is called Calcia contains the following per 3 tablets taken dailyVit D 7.5 ugVit C 30.0 mgThiamin 1.4 mgRiboflavin (vit B 2) 1.6 mgVitamin B6 2.0 mgVitamin B12 1.o ugCalcium 800 mgIron 14.0 mgHope you can understand the above (I dont really, but as I looked for Calcium in Chemists today all these calcium products where together so I bought them all !Last one is Chemists own brand called Calcium & Magnesium (contents are per tablet)Calcium 400 mgMagnesium 150 mgVitamin D 2.5 ugI will await your replies and thoughts until I take any of the above, if any, following your recommendations and Thanks


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for that, I have been to Holland and Barratt many times before looking for remedies to help. The Calium you mentioned you get from H & B, is that all it contains or has it other things in as well, ie Vit D, Magnesium. Have you the title of it to hand, what is on the label on the front, so I dont get the wrong thing - thanks


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

cherrypie09,Thats exactlty wot my doc says - I feel like saying you have it for a week and see how you get on, the just dont understand do they, plonkers !


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fluff ... hope you saved your receipt! I would take the first one (Osteocare tabs) and the last one (The chemists own brand) back.... Too much magnesium probably.. which could make things (Diarrhea) worse.The second one.. if it is Calcium Carbonate.. may work.Cherry Pie can you give Fluff the exact brand and name of the one you use?Thanks!BQ


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

BQ Ye I saved the receipts and the second one does state its calcium carbonate so should I start on them then ? they say three a day and can be taken all at once with food or throughout the day. Im at work tonight working night shift (off fo a nap soon) prior to my ten hour shift, should I take one now with a snack or not do you think. Dont want the runs tonight thats all. Already had 2 Loperamide this am, as I had to leave house !! Took kids to school this am and only managed to get as far as doctors surgery as I had to slam on in the car and rush in to use their loo !!! Oh how my life would be so different if I could get rid of this or at least have some control over it







Thanks V much for your help - Fluff


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

FluffThe Calcium I use from Holland and Barrett, says on the label High Strength Calcium 600mg plus Vitamin D. If you look at ingredients on back of bottle it says Calcium Carbonate. Take 1/2 of a tablet before each of your 3 meals for 3 days to get your system used to them, and then if mornings are your worst take 1 whole tablet at night with tea, 1/2 a tablet with dinner and 1/2 tablet with breakfast. Adjust to whole tablets if you need to, give it a good three to four weeks to see if it will work. Hope this helps.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Cherry! BQ


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks v much - Will dash to shops in am as fast as I dash to the loo and buy some. Of course I will then let you know how I get on with it. Shall I not take Loperamide or my Merbentyl whilst im on this Calcium, do you think ? Will it be one of those situations where I get worse with the loo before I get better or will it just be a gradual improvement I notice? How did it work for you and do you do anything else other than this, re special diet or other supplements. Iv just read in general forum room that Fish Oil also helps, what are your thoughts on this ?Fluff







I feel very hopeful now with your suggestions to hand, thanks


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Claire Will have a read of the calcium stuff, thogh I think it may be the one I have already read. Today, Im v tired, had urgent rush to loo first thing this am, didnt eat anything until about 2 feeling tired still all of the am. Tried to have nap short while ago but didnt work so im up now and not ready to go to work at 8 to start my ten hour shift. Just had some t, so seeing what happens next, if I keep it in or not. How has th Calciumk worked for you ?Fluff


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry missed one of your ? I take Merbently 20mg x 2 each time I eat food and Loperamide 2- 8 a day, they dont really work though. Just end up constipated about 3 days after iv had a few, though this dont stop me going to loo in a rush its just more painful !


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Ye am going to work now - work mad shifts !Iv tried the hypnosis - no good for me. So are you better than you youst to be or not? I too am always worse in am, the fear of going out doesnt help, this on a bad day though carries on throughout all of thde day, so I end up shattered, mind and body ! I often think when im out I dont see anyone else dashing off to the loo, why me, but this forum has shown Im not alone. Iv tried many many things and will keep doing as Im determined to beat it and get my life back.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fluff.How are you today, Have you started the Calcium Carbonate yet, ? It will take a while to start to work, and it doesnt work with everyone, its trial and error, it didnt help with me, I dont think anything is going to help me. I take Codeine phosphate at the moment as it supposed to be constipating, but I dont think its doing much good, its helped as in I dont get so much watery D, but I still have to run with urgency and very loose, mushy bms in the morning.Clare8604.How are you doing, are you still taking Codeine, and is it helping you. are you managing to get out and about. ? Are you still doing mikes cds. Ive finished but am going to listen again in a few weeks as i dont think the first time they helped.


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Cherrypie,No not started the Calcium yet, just not been able to get to the shops today. Stomach been a little calmer over last 24 hours, though its rumbling now as I type and thats before ive had anything to eat ! Great ey ! Think I may try the Calcium from Holland & Barratt and wondering if I should try the fish oil with it at the same time ? Any ideas Cherry ?Fluff


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Claire,Did the Calcium help you, you didnt really say. Getting some tomoz from H & B and look forward to trying itFluff


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi ClaireNot sure the codeine is working that well, still having very loose bms. did you say that the codeine causes you wind or the calcium, ? that would explain why i have a lot of wind, its only since i started the codeine. Ive finished the hypnosis tapes, dont think they have done much good.Im not doing that well at the moment, IBS-D bad still, loose bms every day no matter what i eat.How are you, are you doing ok. ??


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Claire,Iv got the Calcium tabs this aft, so starting on them today, going to try fish oil as well. Been taking fish oil anyway last two days and been ok, a few rumbles and moments with tum, but controlable and enough time to get to loo !! Once again I find myself with high hopes im going to crack this, full of confidence. I have a managment job, so most of time I can go to loo when I want, as Im a boss, just problems in meetings etc at times, but well when ye got to go ye just have to get up and leave, so i do ! Just going to check previos e mails now as to what exactly I should take with Calcium and Fish Oils etc, with meals before after etc then im off !! Hope it works. Fluff


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

FluffGo back to the post of the 20th july, I posted there on when and how many calcium to take. hope it helps you.


----------



## fluff (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheerypie,ye thanks - think iv sorted the calcium out was more the fish oil that i wasnt sure when how much to takeFluff


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dont know about the fish oil, ive never taken it, sorry cant help on that one.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been taking Librium 25mg a day for anxiety and immodium or lomotil only as needed and actually I feel like the urgency issues are better now than they ever have been before. It might just be the Librium helping the anxiety over it all but I have to say the last week has been really good. Has anyone tried Librium? One of the side effects is constipation. I have not been constipated but its made my bathroom issues a little more tolerable where I can at least go out.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i'm sorry, i haven't been back here since i wrote b 4.....i am better, can leave the house & went shopping at a store that has alot of stuff, on thursday & left the house, drove there, shopped for about 1hr 20min drove home, & still didn't have to hit the toilet........i don't have D anymore.......at least that's how it seems........time will tell......i can watch a move w/o missing any parts cause of having to go to the bathroom.......i can garden, uninterrupted........things feel like they did a decade ago.....i would try finding some calcium carbonate w/o magnesium.......i had been taking it for a long time, it seemed to "help" with other things going on, but i was also taking magnesium with it.......i had to cut back the magnesium to amounts that i'd taken a long time ago.......this helped.........but as i said, it only stopped the D when i was taking it, if i missed a dose by only an hr, i was in agony.........it was scary, to say the least......i don't always come to these places & read, i have things that get in the way, so if u want to as me anything, send me a message.......click on my name & it will give u a link to send me a message.........i get notified on my email, then.........i have gotten down to just what i was taking so many yrs ago, of the calcium & other minerals........i am taking iron now........ it is amazing in how it helps me......i actually feel cured of this horrible thing.......as i said, time will tell.........but in the past 6--8yrs, i haven't been able to leave the house w/o taking so much stuff.......imodium, lomitil & so much else........just to b able to drive for 30min, to get where i'm going........i have had times where i had to stop along the way, to find a bathroom.......many times along the way....it would take me so long to get where i was going...........it was a nitemare.........i don't think i've mentioned this, but turmeric can help some........i don't take much anymore....but it's easy to get........the fresh works better........it's kind of an oily powder.....when they put it into pills or caps, they do something with the oil part & it takes a ton more to do the job........the first time i tried it, i used the stuff in my spice cabinet & packed a couple of capsules.......i've tried so many kinds........i have to leave soon, to babysit my new grand daughter..........so, i hope u r better..........chris......


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i read some of the first page & what BQ, i think makes sense.........magnesium can give u problems....but the fact that u have constipation & then D, this sounds like ur body is trying to normalize things.........potassium can cause D, too, but here's the thing, without enough of it, ur intestines can't absorb the liquid back into ur body........this would give u D, big time......but taking a very small amount might help also.........& C can come about from a very sluggish intestinal muscles.........have u tried increasing ur serotonin production?.........


----------

